# أسعار السجائر بعد قرار زيادة الضريبة



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2015)

أسعار السجائر بعد قرار زيادة الضريبة 

أكد إبراهيم طلب، أحد تجار الجملة بمنطقة وسط البلد، أنه وفقًا للقرار الجمهورى الجديد الخاص بزيادة الضريبة على أسعار السجائر فإنه من المتوقع أن تصل متوسط الأسعار للأنواع التالية كالآتى: كيلوبترا صغير متوسط أسعارها بعد قرار الزيادة ما بين 8 إلى 9.30 جنيه. كيلوبترا بوكس متوسط سعرها بعد قرار الزيادة 9.25 إلى 10 جنيهات. روثمان متوسط سعرها من 13.5 إلى 15 جنيهًا. مارلبورو متوسط سعرها من 23 إلى 25 جنيهًا. إل إم من 16 إلى 18جنيها. نيكست من 15.50 إلى 17 جنيهًا كينت من 21 إلى 23.50 جنيه. 

المصدر


----------



## Alexander.t (22 فبراير 2015)




----------



## grges monir (22 فبراير 2015)

ياريت تيجى على السجاير بس ومش تشمل باقى المنتجات 
مش ناقصة بصراحة ولعة اسعار


----------



## ياسر رشدى (23 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ياريت تيجى على السجاير بس ومش تشمل باقى المنتجات
> مش ناقصة بصراحة ولعة اسعار


من الاقوال المأثورة
مافيشششش ماعنديش اديكوا
هايبقي يعني عندي واخبي عليكوا .. دا انتوا نور عنيا

ولسه ... جاري التضحية بالجيلين القادمين .... ياجدو ههههه​


----------



## peace_86 (23 فبراير 2015)

> كيلوبترا صغير متوسط أسعارها بعد قرار الزيادة ما بين 8 إلى 9.30 جنيه. كيلوبترا بوكس متوسط سعرها بعد قرار الزيادة 9.25 إلى 10 جنيهات. روثمان متوسط سعرها من 13.5 إلى 15 جنيهًا. مارلبورو متوسط سعرها من 23 إلى 25 جنيهًا. إل إم من 16 إلى 18جنيها. نيكست من 15.50 إلى 17 جنيهًا كينت من 21 إلى 23.50 جنيه.



*لاحظت أخي العزيز مينا أن الزيادات طفيفة جداً.. وأنا مع هذه الزيادات فيما يخص السجائر والمشروبات الغازية وخلافه.
ولكن ليس الزيادة الكبيرة التي تؤثر على أفراد ذوي الدخل المتوسط.

في السعودية، كان سعر علبه سجارة مارلبوري في بداية ال2005 هو 5 ريال فقط (أي مايعادل 9 جنيه)
وتقريباً في كل سنتين تزيد ريال حتى أصبحت اليوم: 10 ريال (حوالي 18 جنيه)

هذه الزيادات مطلوبة لتشجيع المواطنين على التقليل من استخدام السجائر (وليس منعهم) وكذلك من الممكن الاستفادة من كل تلك الضرائب لتطوير وزارة الصحة في مصر..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 فبراير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]لما واحد يشرب مارلبورو بـ 25 جنيه أى ما يعادل حوالى 750 – 1000 جنيه شهريا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى راجل مقتدر ...ويدفع ضرايبها من سكات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى مش عاجبه يبطل ..أهى مصلحة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى الزيادات الحكومية مابين 50 قرش وجنيه للأصناف المصرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيييييب ...الكُشك بقى اللى بيبيعها بيحط عليها كااااام ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيحط ضعفين تلات أضعاف اللى حطته الدولة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحلالٌ للكُشك حرامٌ ع الحكومة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما نبطل أحنا بينا وبين بعضينا كدة الجشع والطمع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نبقى صحيح نور عنيهم

:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 فبراير 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *
> في السعودية، كان سعر علبه سجارة مارلبورو في بداية ال2005 هو 5 ريال فقط (أي مايعادل 9 جنيه)
> .*


*بس المارلبورو بتاعة السعودية زبااااالة
سجارة بنت دين أغريق ما تتشربش 
:smile01:smile01
أحنا بناخدوا سجايرنا المصرى معانا ولا الحوجة لطويل العُمر
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 فبراير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لما واحد يشرب مارلبورو بـ 25 جنيه أى ما يعادل حوالى 750 – 1000 جنيه شهريا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى راجل مقتدر ...ويدفع ضرايبها من سكات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى مش عاجبه يبطل ..أهى مصلحة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]دى الزيادات الحكومية مابين 50 قرش وجنيه للأصناف المصرية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيييييب ...الكُشك بقى اللى بيبيعها بيحط عليها كااااام ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيحط ضعفين تلات أضعاف اللى حطته الدولة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أحلالٌ للكُشك حرامٌ ع الحكومة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما نبطل أحنا بينا وبين بعضينا كدة الجشع والطمع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نبقى صحيح نور عنيهم
> 
> :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
> [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]




هو ليه ديما احنا مجبرين ننفذ خطواتهم ؟
انا بشرب مالبورو احمر لما اشرب علبيتن فى اليوم ب50 جنيه حرام
ومتقوليش بطلها لانى اسف مش من اختصاص حد انى ابطلها او لا ، ده  قرار شخصى !
قرار زيادة السجاير فى حد ذاتها ليست المعضله
ولكن ان تترك الحكومه السوق لجشع التجار والحيتان الكبيره ليكسبو بالملايين وتاتى يا استاذى العزيز وتقولى لى مقتدر وغير مقتدر
استاذى الغالى باب البحر هى منطقة جملة الجمله للسجائر فى بر القاهره والاسكندريه
وصلت الخرطوشه المالبورو الاحمر امس ب باب البحر ل240 جنيه بدل من سعرها الرسمى 197.5

خرطوشة ال lm وصل سعرها امس ل175 جنيه بعد ما كان استلام الشركه 137.5

خرطوشة البوكس وصل سعرها امس ل110 جنيه بعدما كان سعرها يترواح ما بين 89 الى 92

خرطوشة الكيلوباترا وصلت ل100 جنيه بعدما كانت ب85

استاذى العزيز نحن تجار السجائر الصغار لا نتعامل مع الشركه المنتجه 
فالشركه المنتجه لا تقبل عملاء جدد فى الوقت الحالى
وان قبلت ستقبل بشروطها !

ان كنت تظن ان المشكله فى الاكشاك وفتارين السجاير فانت ع خطأ المشكله اكبر مما تتخيل !
المشكله فى اتخاذا القرارات الغير مدروسه !
اعتقد حينما اقدم مرسى ع زيادة اسعار السجائر الاله الاعلاميه العسكريه اقامت يوم الدين 
حينما اتخذ مرسى هذه القرارات ( غلاء البنزين والسجائر ) كلنا رفضنا اما الان كلنا سنقبل لان الاله الاعلاميه للرئيس تعمل وفق التوجهات فلا احد يتحدث ولا احد يهتم !
يا عزيزي كفانا تطبيل لكل شىء واى شىء[/FONT]


مرسي يتراجع عن زيادة الضرائب.. الحرية والعدالة: فوجئنا بالقرار وطالبنا بإلغائه.. والحكومة: الزيادة كانت ستحقق العدالة


لماذا يلجأ الرؤساء المصريون لرفع أسعار السجائر عند الأزمات؟


----------



## peace_86 (23 فبراير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بس المارلبورو بتاعة السعودية زبااااالة
> سجارة بنت دين أغريق ما تتشربش
> :smile01:smile01
> أحنا بناخدوا سجايرنا المصرى معانا ولا الحوجة لطويل العُمر
> ...



*ههههههههههههههه.. بيني وبينك أنا مش بشرب سجاير :t33: ..
فماعندي فكرة لأقارن بين سيجارة مصر وسيجارة السعودية ههههههههه

وصحيح كلامك على فكرة.. أشوف المصريين بيجيبو كراتين السجاير معاهم من مصر.

بس هل إنت مع رفع سعر السجاير أم لا؟*


----------



## grges monir (23 فبراير 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> من الاقوال المأثورة
> مافيشششش ماعنديش اديكوا
> هايبقي يعني عندي واخبي عليكوا .. دا انتوا نور عنيا
> 
> ولسه ... جاري التضحية بالجيلين القادمين .... ياجدو ههههه​


ناااار السيسى ولا جنة الاخوان يا عمنااااا هههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 فبراير 2015)

!! Mina Elbatal !! قال:


> انا بشرب مالبورو احمر لما اشرب علبيتن فى اليوم ب50 جنيه حرام
> ومتقوليش بطلها لانى اسف مش من اختصاص حد انى ابطلها او لا ، ده  قرار شخصى !
> يا عزيزي كفانا تطبيل لكل شىء واى شىء


 *[FONT=&quot]أيوة ياباشا ...لما تشرب سجاير بـ 50 جنيه فى اليوم ..تبقى مقتدر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]علمونا كدة فى مادة الأقتصاد بكلية التجارة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1500 جنيه فى الشهر سجاير بس ..يبقى بتاكل وتشرب وتلبس وتدفع أيجارك منين ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو عندك عيال ...شالله عنها ما تشربت ( بالنسبة لى أنا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كمل انت شرب ولا يهمك 
[/FONT]*​:t33::t33::t33:​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هو انت لية كل حاجة واخدها على ( صدرك ) كدة ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جبت منين أنها قرارات غير مدروسة ؟ ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن عن ( نَفَسى ) لا أعلم ان كانت مدروسة من عدمه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن قريت القرار فى الوقائع المصرية الرسمية أن الزيادة فى حدود جنيه للمصرى ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكليوباترا البوكس أم 10 - بعد الزيادة - الكشك النهاردة بيبيعها بـ 14 و 15[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة اللى أنا شايفه قصاد عينى  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انا معرفش لا باب البحر ولا باب البر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن أخيرا من ( فرط ) زهقى هبطل .....أمها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهنشتروا لب سورى أحسن 
[/FONT]*​:t33::t33::t33:​ *[FONT=&quot]لا تزعل ( نَفَسَك ) ولا ( نشد ) مع بعض [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مابطبلش لحد يا مون ...( يحرق ) أوم السيجارة ياعمنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:new6::new6::new6: [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 فبراير 2015)

peace_86 قال:


> *
> بس هل إنت مع رفع سعر السجاير أم لا؟*


*مع رفع السجاير ...لو ( مون ) هيسترزق
وضدها ...لو ( مون ) هيزعل
:new6::new6::new6:
*​ ​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 فبراير 2015)

*اسعار السجاير الرسميه بعد زيادة الضريبه من فم وزير الماليه !*

"الوطن" تنشر الأسعار الرسمية للسجائر بعد الزيادة الضريبية
مارلبورو بـ23 جنيها وكليوباترا بلاك بـ13 وبوكس بـ9
كتب : هانى الوزيرى:
الإثنين 23-02-2015 11:14
طباعة
93
وزير المالية
وزير المالية
تنشر "الوطن" نص قرار هاني دميان وزير المالية، رقم 119 لسنة 2015، بتحديد أسعار بيع السجائر التي تتخذ أساسًا لحساب الضريبة العامة على المبيعات، بحسب ما نشرته الجريدة الرسمية، اليوم.

جاء ذلك، بعد قرار الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي، بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات، بزيادة 50% من سعر بيع المستهلك لكل 20 سيجارة والعبوات الأخرى على المستورد والمنتج المحلي، إضافة إلى 225 قرشًا للعبوة التىي لا يزيد سعر بيع المستهلك النهائي عن 10 جنيهات، و325 قرشًا للعبوة التي يكون سعر بيع المستهلك النهائي أكثر من 10 جنيهات وحتى 16 جنيهًا، و425 قرشًا للعبوة التي يكون سعر بيع المستهلك النهائي لها أكثر من 16 جنيهًا.

حدد قرار وزير المالية، في مادته الأولى، سعر بيع كل من "مارلبورو وميريت وكينت ودانهيل ودافيدوف وكاميل" بـ23 جنيهًا، و"إل. إم"، و"روزمان" و"جولواز" و"نستون" بـ16 جنيهًا، و"نكيست" و"بي. إس"، بـ15 جنيهًا، و"فايسروي"، وكليوباترا بلاك ليبول بـ13 جنيهًا، وسوبر ستار وكليوباتر بوكس كوين، بـ10 جنيهات، و"كليوباترا جولدن، وفلوريدا ورقية"، و"لايت وفلوريدا ومونديال وبلمونت وبوسطن وهوليود وكابتول، وكليوباترا بوكس (أبيض وأزرق وأحمر وسيلفر"، بـ9 جنيهات، و"روزمان 10 سجائر"، بـ8 جنيهات.

ونصت المادة الثانية من القرار، إنه في حال بيع أي من المنتج أو المستورد بأسعار أعلى من الواردة بالقائمة السعرية، فإن السعر الأعلى هو الذي يتخذ أساسًا لحساب الضريبة العامة على المبيعات.

وشددت المادة الثالثة، على أنه في حالة بيع الموزع أو التاجر بسعر أعلى من السعر المعلن بالقائمة السعرية، فإن ذلك يعد تهربًا وفقًا للبند رقم (9/د) من المادة (47) من قانون الضريبة العامة على المبيعات.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 فبراير 2015)




----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 فبراير 2015)

*أحسسسسسسسسسن 

تستاهلواااااااااا*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 فبراير 2015)

*ما تبطلوا السداير يا ردالة 

عندكوا الشيشة 

مالها ؟؟


حتى ريحتها حلوة أوى *​


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 فبراير 2015)

*رسمياً.. الحكومة تحدد زيادة أسعار السجائر المحلية والأجنبية والفاخرة







نقلا عن  أ.ِش.أ......أعلن مجلس الوزراء، أن قرار فرض ضريبة على السجائر جاء دعماً  للموازنة العامة للدولة لتوفير متطلبات الإنفاق على التأمين الصحى والرعاية  الصحية للمواطنين، كما يتفق مع التزامات مصر بالاتفاقية الإطارية مع منظمة  الصحة العالمية، والتى تنص على أن تتخذ الحكومات السياسات السعرية  والضريبية للحد من أضرار التدخين.

وأضاف المجلس ـ في بيان مساء اليوم ـ أن الزيادة الجديدة  التي تم اقرارها لم تتعد 50 قرشا لعلبة السجائر من الإنتاج المحلي بجميع  انواعها، وجنيها واحدا للأجنبية، و150 قرشا للأنواع الفاخرة.

وأشار الى أن حصيلة الضرائب التي سيتم توفيرها والتي ستتراوح بين 5 و5.5  مليار جنيه سنويا سيتم توجيه الجزء الأكبر منها لتحسين خدمات الرعاية  الصحية بجميع أنحاء الجمهورية منها ما بين 1.6 إلى 1.7 مليار جنيه لقطاع  التأمين الصحي، وذلك في اطار سياسة الحكومة بربط اي اجراء اصلاحي يُطبق ببرامج الُبعد الاجتماعي.

وأكد في ذات الوقت أن مصر لاتزال من اقل دول العالم في معدلات الضرائب المفروضة علي السجائر والتبغ عموما.
*


----------



## grges monir (23 فبراير 2015)

> *وأضاف المجلس ـ في بيان مساء اليوم ـ أن الزيادة الجديدة  التي تم اقرارها لم تتعد 50 قرشا لعلبة السجائر من الإنتاج المحلي بجميع  انواعها، وجنيها واحدا للأجنبية، و150 قرشا للأنواع الفاخرة.*


ازاى يعنى الاسعار دى بعد متزيد 50ٌ%
دلوقت علبة الكليو باترا حسب مبسمع 9 جنية والبوكس 10
يبقى الكيلو باترا هتزيد 4 والبوكس 5
تيجى منين بقى  قصة نص جنية  وجنية دى ؟؟


----------



## aymonded (24 فبراير 2015)

قرار موفق بصراحة
​


----------



## كليماندوس (4 مارس 2015)

طالما اى حد فى الحكومه طلع بقرار  تزويد اى سلعه حتى و لو واحد سحتوت - على ما توصل السلعه لمستهلكها بتكون و انضرب السعر اللى كان فى 3 اضعاف

و لو قلت تسعيرة ما تلاقى غير " الواقع المرير - و هوا دا اللى موجود لو عايز " و اذا كان عاجبك " ؟

موضوع حرق دمى - ايه العمل ديلوقتى ؟
احرق سيجارة ولا احرق ايييييه ؟؟؟


----------

